# Animazement (Raleigh/Durham, NC) 2008?



## RouShu_wolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey everyone. I won't be going to a furry convention til FWA 2009 (my first one), but I will be at Animazement at the Sheraton Imperial in Durham, NC.

I'll be wearing my ears and a tail until I can start working on my partial this summer, and possibly dressing at Ash from Pokemon (if I can finish the costume).

Anyone else planning on going?


----------



## Azure (Apr 26, 2008)

????  I'd totally go to this, as I'm like an hour from Raleigh.  Linky?


----------



## sgolem (Apr 27, 2008)

My brother is big into Kendo, so he did a demonstration at Animazement this last year (or was it the year before...).

I've never been to a convention, but I might be in Raleigh this summer anyway.  I'll think about it.  Money is an issue of course.


----------



## Azure (Apr 28, 2008)

How much is the cost?


----------



## skulltoe (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes... I will most probably be there. I'll have to discuss it with CalamityXI, since he's always wanting to go to anime cons. My parents wouldn't let me, but I could just go with him. Hope I can come >_<


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Apr 30, 2008)

The cost at the moment is $45 and $50 at the door, however, they are thinking of putting a cap on it this year as so many people came last year, and the hotel convention center might not be big enough.

Anyway, the site for it is:
http://www.animazement.org


----------



## skulltoe (May 24, 2008)

Sorry to revive such an old thread... but who was actually there? I was there with a bunch of my very loud friends. Tell me what you look like so I can look for you. I wasn't wearing anything special today... camo pants and a t-shirt. Long hair. I don't stand out D:


----------



## RouShu_wolf (May 25, 2008)

I was there as an Ash from Pokemon on Friday and Saturday. I'm uploading pictures to my Flickr right now actually. But here's a picture of some of the furries I did see there...unfortunately, didn't get a chance to really talk to any of them, just hug them XD So if it was you in this picture, you guys were awesome. ^^







Also, for those that were there, damn that 7:30am fire alarm this morning >.>


----------



## CalamityXI (May 25, 2008)

RouShu_wolf said:


>



DUDE, my friend paid the white fox to hug our furry-phobic friend, it was great.


----------



## skulltoe (May 26, 2008)

Hah, yeah, whitey, who are you? You said you had an FA. D:

RouShu... post a picture of you, I saw lots of ash from pokemon. I didn't really think to approach any though


----------



## audidmutt (May 26, 2008)

The white dingo you're looking for is http://www.furaffinity.net/user/grifdingo 

The golden retriever is me and I'm at http://www.furaffinity.net/user/audidmutt


----------



## skulltoe (May 26, 2008)

Awesome, thanks Audi. I found you from your nametag in that pic, lol.


----------



## RouShu_wolf (May 26, 2008)

That's me...the only picture I had on my own camera (with my girlfriends ears on lol). So as you can see, I was the Ash with the glasses, and I was walking around with a girl with a tye-dye shirt most of the time.


----------



## skulltoe (May 26, 2008)

Hmm... didn't see you. Ah well.


----------



## RouShu_wolf (May 27, 2008)

skulltoe said:


> Hmm... didn't see you. Ah well.



Well in almost 8000 or more people, it's easy to not notice people. I didn't even see a friend of mine from college that I was trying to keep an eye out for.


----------



## CalamityXI (May 27, 2008)

Anyone here going to '09?


----------



## RouShu_wolf (May 27, 2008)

CalamityXI said:


> Anyone here going to '09?



I just talked to you haha...but yeah, I'll definitely be going next year, especially since the new convention location is 5 minutes from my new apartment.


----------



## skulltoe (May 27, 2008)

I'm going... and it's kinda funny, I didn't see you, but I saw my middle school Technology teacher and current highschool librarian, who was doing the awards at the end.


----------



## CalamityXI (Sep 14, 2008)

I am going next year, it's gonna be at the new convention center I can't wait.


----------



## Super_sexy_fox (Oct 27, 2009)

*Animazement (Raleigh/Durham, NC) 2010?*

I went 09 and im preregistered for 10, room and all. I would love to hang out with some fellow furs.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm going in my fullsuit in 2010. :3


----------



## Super_sexy_fox (Oct 27, 2009)

RoseHexwit said:


> I'm going in my fullsuit in 2010. :3


Sweet!


----------



## sacquaslop (Nov 3, 2009)

Humm.... dunno... I just take this information from Wikifur... :S
Its like Anthrofest.. in montreal... its not on the list because this convention is cancelled this year.... maybe forever.. :S


----------



## Zhael (Nov 3, 2009)

Something in Raleigh? I'm less then an hour away :3
Hopefully they'll reopen it.


----------

